# Oculus Rift S Das Bild ist in der Aufnahme schief!



## msdd63 (29. Februar 2020)

Wenn ich  mir der Rift S spiele und das ganze aufnehme ist das Bild in der Aufnahme schief. Z.B Wenn ich in Assetto Corsa Competizione ein Rennen fahre sehe ich alles normal gerade. In der Aufnahme ist das Bild aber schief, es fällt nach links ab. Das seiht man deutlich am Armaturenbrett was deutlich nach links geneigt ist. Ich habe heute die Demo von Lone Echo 2 gespielt und da ergab sich das gleiche Problem.   Der Titel Schriftzug ist im Spiel, also in der Brille waagerecht. Ind der Aufnahme aber komplett schief.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hat jemand Idee woran das liegt?


----------



## Zubunapy (13. März 2020)

Ich würde mal sagen, es könnte einfach an dir liegen. Wenn du deinen Kopf nicht perfekt grade hältst, dann sieht es auf dem Monitor schief aus. Du bist die Kamera^^ Und dass es für dich grade wirkt, ist nur natürlich. Dein Gehirn kann eine Schieflage des Kopfes bequem korrigieren.Also teste mal aus, wie du den Kopf halten musst, damit es wieder grade dargestellt wird. Außerdem könntest du den Sitz der Rift S überprüfen. Es könnte auch sein, dass sie selbst schief auf deinem Kopf sitzt. Selbst verkehrt herum würdest du das Bild als normal anerkennen^^


----------

